# headed up fish the AU SABLE AFTER TURKEY DAY FRI/ SAT/ AND SUN/ ANY RECENT REPORTS ?



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Headed up to do some steelheading on the Au Sable,after Thanksgiving. IT seems like no one from this site is fishing the east sides rivers this fall or at least no is posting this fall on any N.E. RIVERS. It was a dismal salmon season this year ,I'm,still hoping there will still be some steelhead in the river,I'M liking this rain. I was just wonderinr if anybody else has hit the Ausable this fall.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

From last weekend reports were very quiet at the mouth. Lakers and a few whites 1 steel caught.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I will over that way tonite, but just for tomorrow. I am planning to hit either the Rifle, or the AuSable in the morning. Just one of those traditions I have managed to start a few years ago. It started with my nephew and I going. We had no idea what we were doing then, not so sure if I do now actually. But we went and threw some hotntots and I bet I lost $20 worth that day, and not on logs but on fish. Those were the days, probably about 20 years or so ago. Now here we are and my nephew is 29 years old now, and we still do it. Funny how things work. Anyways, if anyones around tomorrow morning I'm planning to work over the train tressel if I go to the AuSable


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll be there Friday, I haven't been up for a month or so, I'm one of those guys that have been fishing the West side rivers, but I'm done with them til the spring. The Au Sable should be fishing alright right now, if you put in the work you should hook in to something.


----------



## fishstick (Jan 22, 2002)

I will be heading up on Sunday to fish Monday and Tuesday so I also would be interested on some postings.

Toto,
Are you fishing the tressel by boat?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

fishstick ,
I will post sunday night how we faired. I too was wondering if toto was fishing by boat that is one of my favorite places to fish on the river,hard to access any more without a boat ,the people in the sub don't let access it from that side, I used to park on the rail road properity and walk accross the tressel they don't let you do that any more.Good luck please post how you faired good or bad.


LARRY


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well I wasn't going to use a boat, as it turned out I didn't go at all. With the weather the way it was, we didn't drive down until Thursday morning, and came back the same nite. So, no fishing for me.


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

I just got back, "Fri P.M." I fished the South pier from 6am til about 8 am this morning, nothing going on, one Laker was caught on spawn. I headed up the river and fished in the sweeper bend area till 1:30 or so, no bites, I only saw one steelhead, and zero people, so I don't know if anyone else was having any luck. I didn't fish real hard, but I did cover a lot of water, so I don't know. If you worked a hole for a couple of hours maybe you could pull something out.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

From what I understand, you can get ticketed for just standing on shore at the Trestle Hole anymore. The land is all private and the owners do not want anyone trespassing. I used to park along River Rd and walk in on the train tracks, but I heard about someone being ticketed for getting out of their boat onto the shore, and decided I will stick to my boat in that area. 

You would be better off fishing several holes in a few hours, than concentrating on one hole for several hours. There are some fish in the system, but it is hard to predict where they will be. Some holes hold fish, and others don't so much. Also, the fish move around, and a hole that had fish yesterday might be empty today. 

Haven't heard of any banner days on the piers this Fall, so the run is just trickling in. Do you think it could have anything to do with the water being low for the last 7 or 8 years straight?


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

my son (9) and my self headed up from Tawas ( needed a break from the white fish) and fished down stream from the high banks......he hooked 2 and landed one and I went 2 for 5......thats fishing for ya it was cold wet and a ball......it's not PA but it works
(edit for spelling)


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

Congrats, sounds like a good trip. Just curious to know what "PA" stands for?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Just back from Oscoda,took today off,sore old body too much walking waders yesterday for a old fat a## .Anyways got up there later then I wanted Friday did manage to get a few in fishing before dark,fished in town and down by the peir,zero for zero did watch a fellow fisherman catch a white fish and put it on a stringer with 4 or 5 other whitefish,where he was catching whitefish is the farest upstream I've ever seem whitefish caught and I've been fishing the AU SABLE for close to 35 years. Saturday the weather was horrible,cold rainy and windy,(it takes a specail kind of moron to fish in those conditions an I was out there all day)started down low and moved my way up,my second stop was to area of river with quite a hike in,had good feeling about this run,sure enough on my second cast hooked into mint steelhead that still has my spwan bag in it's mouth,it took two leaps out of water then made a run down stream that leader I WAS GOING CHANGE BUT WAS TOO COLD BROKE. I fiished that run about another hour and a half with nothing else,I headed to the meat hole area,fooled around there for about a hour,and headed back down fished a area about half way up,got all but the taste of a 5/6 lb buck had the fish beat had my swivel within a foot of my rod tip,trying to walk the fish to a area where I could beach him,he got off. THE WATER STARTED GETTING HIGH AND DIRTY by 4:30 had enough fun for the day.ENDED UP 0 FOR 2


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Fishindude,
I to had some questions of of how the fall run was going to be this year after several years of low water and the bait fish crash in LK. HURON. Pressure was light Saturday only bumped into a few other anglers wading, all but one were skunked,but on the other hand evry boat I talked too had at least 2 fish.This is just my observation,the river is in best shape I've seen it in for fall in a number of years, even though I did not fair that well this past weekend I believe there are fair numbers of fish in the river. Talked to local charted I know said fishin bennn pretty good the last week or so.

You are right about the tressle/golf course run,For a number of years now the land owners on the south have stopped anyone from parking or fishing there. I thought I was being smart I would park on the north side cross the tressle and fish,figured I WAS ALRIGHT AS LONG MY FEET WERE IN THE RIVER.I had consersation with a c. o. a few years while fishing there explained to that did not tresspass and how I got there,he did not write me up but it's now in the fishing reg book you can not access a fishing site thur rail road property.That was one of my favorite places hit first thing in a.m before the boats started going by.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

PA = pennsylviania (sp)


----------



## quillbackCARPSUCKER (Jan 7, 2003)

PA steelhead are weak fighters...Not to mention, they plant too many and they are too easy to catch, in my opinon. I guess it would be a good place to bring the kids to fish..but Personally, I'd rather catch MI steel over PA steel anyday...

Glad to hear you guys had some luck on the Ausable, though. I'm looking forward to fishing it a time or two this winter. Hopefully, there will be some fish around when I make the drive over.

quillback


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

yep you are right about that there is no compairing MI steel to PA fish.....but it is a ball when ya slap them around on a 5 wt rod 100 fish days are the norm for us as long as ya do some walking and stay away from the elk walnut ect.....funny ya should say something about the weak fighters they are my son said the same thing.....but ask him where he would rather go and PA is always out first.......LOL


----------

